# Boarding in Colchester - Essex



## chrisrandall (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello all,

Have got a holiday booked in June and we are looking for somewhere for puppy to stay for a week.

He will be about 6 months okd at the time.

Would like to place him somewhere that can be recommended and has been used in the past.

Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry I dont know anywhere local to colchester but on bit of advice I would def book ASAP as most places will now be filling up really fast for the summer.

We were recently looking for kennels for our two for July and quite a few places were nearing full for the dates we wanted (which has to be a good sign I hope).

We also looked into home baording and again a number of people were already fully booked until October eeek. (Either that of they didnt like the idea of looking ater my dogs )


----------



## chrisrandall (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks for the advice 

as soon as i find somewhere that i like the look of we will book him in!!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Never used it but Par Air in Stanway have been in business absolutely donkeys years, can't be much wrong with it!


----------

